# Weekend Jumbo Perch Action.... Awesome!



## Slayingm (May 8, 2005)

Although the bite was a tad slower then normal the groups of folks I had out Sat and yesterday were all able to catch perch that aveaged in the 10'' range with lots of fish in the 12 and some even 13''. Sharing some leading edge finesse tactics and dropping down to 2lb leads made the difference. Remember when things go slow out there.... SLOW DOWN your presentation and experiment...with some practice you can turn negative Jumbo's into hitting your bait. Here is a couple of pics from yesterday.




























Good luck and be safe out there....its really slippery! 

Good luck... Greg.

ProFISH'nt Angling Services <'(((><
http://www.Profishntanglingservices.com 
'Exciting Professional Guided Ice Fishing Adventures'

Proud Sponsor of iGreatlakes.com Sportsman Forums


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Where were you at?


----------



## chuckie (Nov 12, 2004)

looks like madison(wisc.!)


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Looks like Ontario Canada. Also looks like he was fishing a nuclear power plant discharge. Those suckers are glowing yellow!


----------



## Fishinfreak (Oct 12, 2004)

I would say Lake Simcoe in Canada.Those guys love those argos also.Nice perch


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice fish I would say its Simcoe

geowol


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

I know for a fact that it's Simcoe. But I'm cheating, I saw Slayingm's post on another site. Good Job on the Perch.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Man those are some yellow Perch, didn't notice that the first time I looked!


----------



## Slayingm (May 8, 2005)

ParmaBass said:


> Where were you at?


You guys are good!! and yes it is Simcoe. I had a group from New York out yesterday and again we got into some really beauties :B I am truly blessed to be so close to and regularly fish this world-class fishery. 

ParmaBass..... this lake is also a awesome LM and SM fishery..... here is a shot a a couple I got in a tourny this past summer.









Also, here are some real Pig Perch I got once the ice left....









Take care all and Good Fish'n...... Greg.

ProFISH'nt Angling Services <'(((><
http://www.Profishntanglingservices.com 
'Exciting Professional Guided Ice Fishing Adventures'

Proud Sponsor of iGreatlakes.com Sportsman Forums


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

Greg,
What area of Simcoe do you fsih out of ? I will be up Feb. 2nd, probably be hitting the ice off of Roches Point. Would be nice to hook up with some fellow OGF members. Nice pic's !

Krustydawg


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

Here you go Krusty
He has a little more info on this post
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=124620

Wish I could meet up with you guys but need to do the work thing in the UK that week
Hopefully I'll be able to get some info from you to go up around the 2nd week of Feb.
Good Luck
Geowol


----------



## Slayingm (May 8, 2005)

Hi KD.... I have been working the flats in 30+ ft of water between Beaverton and Pt. Bolster and keep moving to stay on the better schools of fish. This area will produce well through the entire season.

Good luck... Greg.

ProFISH'nt Angling Services <'(((><
http://www.Profishntanglingservices.com 
'Exciting Professional Guided Ice Fishing Adventures'

Proud Sponsor of iGreatlakes.com Sportsman Forums


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

Thanks for the update fella's. I can't wait to get back on the ice in a couple of weeks. I will post when I get back Geowol. Thanks again.

Krustydawg


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

Nice......Congrats....Looks tooo cold for mee tho..


----------



## Bigbass101 (Feb 6, 2006)

Those are some dandy Smallmouth, and awesome Perch. 

Congrats.


----------

